# WoW 7.1 Test that I did



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

First off I want to thank Mr. William Torres who has made it possible for me to get two pairs of sample sheets. I also want to point out that the contents of this post is in no way malign the product and upset the manufacturer and the uses of WoW 7.1.

I know it is not fair to point out the pros and cons findings when I pressed the transfer because the samples did not come with everything that is necessary to press it properly.

The requirements are:

Factory supplied .......... Mine 
Soft silicon pad -------> Silicon Cookie Baking sheet
Release papers --------> none
Silicon sheets----------> Parchment paper and teflon sheets

The instructions that came with the sample was very brief so I down loaded the video demo from youtube and watched it several times then I made a note.

I followed the instruction to the best of what I have gotten out of the video. The paper is made for dark shirt but I decided to press it on white scrap tshirt because in the process some of the image tore off. Some of the mask stayed with M-sheet during the first pressing. The image stayed with M-sheet instead of the I-sheet. I have to manually peel the image of the M-sheet, laid it on the shirt, covered it with Silicon Cookie Baking sheet and then press it that way.

Here are the photos of the result:










The Color is really vibrant. All the toner transferred to the opaque.










The photo shows the print is cracked. All I did was push a little bit behind the shirt with my finger. It gets worse when stretched. It does not look bad in the photo but shows on actual shirt. I also got the pre printed sample and it too cracked when stretched.

Summary:

-The print have vibrant color
-The image would have transferred better if I had the factory required items and some tweaking.

- Cracks when stretched
- The process was lenghty but easy
- Will I invest on it? Not until the price come down and cracking is improved.

My 2 cents.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

have you had chance to wash it yet would like to see after wash.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> have you had chance to wash it yet would like to see after wash.


Not yet. I have been wearing the shirt all day while converting my garage into print and embroidery shop. It will go to wash tomorrow. My wife washes everything in cold water and low heat dryer. So if it does not survive with that kind of mild beating it definitely will not survive with your method of washing. My gut feeling is the cracking will get worse.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

For the price that they charge for that paper you would think there would be no cracking hmmmm. Thanks so much for posting your results, I know alot of people will be interested in this thread.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

I still need to test my sample pack of W.O.W. so these comments are just based on my conversation with magictouch reps.

It appears that the beginning process was flawed since some of the product didn't release instead it stayed on the m or i sheet according to the poster.

So i wouldn't render judgement until you can get a successful removal of the product from the 2 sheets.

Any attempts to press a 1/2 processed sheet to a garment will not be good because the 1st step was flawed so you will get cracks, flaking, etc.

Maybe try calling the people at magictouch and asking them to walk you through it.

Last week i though i didn't have everything in my sample pack and made a call to them. The next day i had about 3 or four calls from different people offering to help me resolve the issue.

Still i haven't tested the paper but i was impressed with their support. So you might want to call them and have them walk you through.

Also i've learned in doing transfers just because the directions say a certain # of seconds doesn't mean you will not need to adjust up or down based on the heat press you have.

Another good idea is to put several designs on a page and try pressing those until you get the process down then go for a large image as the paper isn't cheap.

Thanks for sharing just wanted to say don't give up until you get a successful transfer between the m and i sheet as without it you can't really be sure it's the paper or just inexperience.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Angela can you test and let us know what you think ?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

This company is spending gobs of bucks on advertising. It surprises me that they can't bring the price down. They have to be getting the sales. Can you imagine if they could get the kind of approval of use as JPSS is getting.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

printchic said:


> I still need to test my sample pack of W.O.W. so these comments are just based on my conversation with magictouch reps.
> 
> It appears that the beginning process was flawed since some of the product didn't release instead it stayed on the m or i sheet according to the poster.
> 
> ...


Understandably so. That is why I said in my foreword in such a manner that I am cautious about being critical with the results since I do not have everything that are required. 

I have been pressing for over 14 years so I know settings that are recommended are good starting point. They have to be tweaked to get the best result. I am aware that no two sets of equipments are alike even the same models and brands. As a matter of fact I preach that when I am asked for assistance.

*BTW did I mention that the pre printed sample cracked too when stretched. I did didn't I? That was supposed to be done properly.*

What I have is not the end product. It was an experiment and *my process was flawed*. I thought watching the video over and over then making a note as accurate as I can will suffice. But it was not good enough becasue I did not have all the pieces.

Time to try your sample. I am anxious to know the results. I hesitated pressing mine until I got the nerve to try it. I hate wasting an expensive sample.

I will try to call TMT. I still have another pair left.

Thanks for your comments and good suggestions.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

badalou said:


> This company is spending gobs of bucks on advertising. It surprises me that they can't bring the price down. They have to be getting the sales. Can you imagine if they could get the kind of approval of use as JPSS is getting.


I agree. I think Sam Walton's (SAMS) or Walmart's way is the way to go. Get the profit by selling a lot at low price and knock the competition down.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> Angela can you test and let us know what you think ?


ok i'll try to go it this weekend.

I have a sample pack of 10 sheets and plan to put several to a page to save on paper until i get it. I was going to do it last week but ran out of toner.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Lnfortun said:


> Time to try your sample. I am anxious to know the results. I hesitated pressing mine until I got the nerve to try it. I hate wasting an expensive sample.
> 
> I will try to call TMT. I still have another pair left.
> 
> Thanks for your comments and good suggestions.


I'll give it a try this weekend. Also let me know how it goes if you talk with TMT as they told me they would walk me through the process.

I have 10 sheets to plan with but will put several to a page (design that is) until i get the process down.


----------



## jumpman21 (May 17, 2008)

Hey Luis.....I'm glad you "Finally" got the sample and were able to try it. I am still with the company and can honestly say, that with all the required items?! Your print would have came out alot better I do appreciate your honest feedback!!!! It only helps us to get better Which is why i joined the forum. If anyone is in illinois and would like to setup a free demo day visit to learn how to use our products....Please send me an email and i'll be more than happy to sign you up. Prices......Yes it is a bit expensive ( i use it on an hp3600 laser) and the results are fantastic. But.....The real magic of the paper lies in the ability for it to print very easy on "DARKS" without any cutting or weeding and the colors are amazing!!! Plus....The shipping charges that UPS, FEDEX & USPS charge is ridiculous!!!! At least a 9%-13% increase along with a "NEW" weight and height box charge. Compared to this same time last year. And....Our prices have not gone up!!!! Another reason is......The salesman ( myself included) sent out samples without all the requirements as stated by Luis. The reason we did this was to give people at least a couple of runs to see and feel the material. Since then, we're not sending any samples out without the required items. It just saves us money (stamps cost too) and the customer gets everything they actually need to get the right print!!!! Just wanted to let all my friends here at the forum know where we as a company stand I want to also thank......Luis who i actually sent the samples too......Rodney for letting me peek at his post ( guys a genius).... And Badalou, i've wathched you on youtube and pretty much have learned everything from these cats.......Hope this is useful


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Last week i though i didn't have everything in my sample pack and made a call to them. The next day i had about 3 or four calls from different people offering to help me resolve the issue.

That is really amazing, I asked several times for a sample and was always told they could not offer that, but yet several people here got samples. I even know someone locally that got samples and a sample shirt. Guess I talked to the wrong people


----------



## jumpman21 (May 17, 2008)

Martin......You did'nt speak to the wrong people. I work for magictouch and the reason we quit sending the samples was because we couldn't send all the required items for free too. By trying to do the right thing.....We almost shot ourselves in the foot for the same reason my friend Luis stated on this post. Yes we can set you up with the right sample pack. Yes we have to charge you for it. Then and only then could you have the proper equipment and directions to get the quality we offer. Please contact me if you need any further info.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

martinwoods said:


> Last week i though i didn't have everything in my sample pack and made a call to them. The next day i had about 3 or four calls from different people offering to help me resolve the issue.


Martinwoods when i read your post i could have sworn I wrote it.

First let me clarify. When i first requested a sample pack i got a shirt in a pack as a sample. I didn't get any paper.

I then spoke with the saleman that sent me the sample later and ask if they had a sample pack i could buy and test the paper before committing to a large purchase.

I paid for my sample pack of 10 sheets. They didn't give it to me free. It included the paper, wow pad and silicon sheet. I just havent tested it yet.

So the sample you get first is just the shirt they have put a graphic on. I had to request a sample pack with all the required materials and pay the price they charge for it.

So don't feel you were ignored, mistreated i didn't get it free. 

Now when i say it seem like i wrote part of your post is because i thought i didn't have everything in my sample pack i paid for. The next day i had 3 or 4 people call to assist me. Turned out i had just put the box asided when i got it and didn't use it. I also didn't look inside the box good so everything was there.

I was impressed with their speedy response.


----------



## jumpman21 (May 17, 2008)

Contact me with any questions or concerns.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Will I see that when Luis was talking about samples. That you gave him shirt with print done all ready is it common for them to crack? for this would not work if I needed to sell I am not trying to get any thing started just need to know thanks.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

printchic said:


> Martinwoods when i read your post i could have sworn I wrote it.
> 
> First let me clarify. When i first requested a sample pack i got a shirt in a pack as a sample. I didn't get any paper.
> 
> ...


Thanks 
Angela
That was your post, I just didn't do the quote because I didn't want to erase all the rest so I just copied and pasted that part. so it was yours
Thanks for the clarification. I was not asking to have it sent for free but the person I spoke with just didn't seem like they wanted my business so I have moved on.

Thanks again for the reply


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

i know one thing .......i fly to orlando last year trying to buy a box i never received the offer... they took my info never contact my person to try to do business..if they want to sell they have to lower the price...you know what someone is going to came out with some similar product and kaput the game is over ..ps they never send the samples to try the product....


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

mazinger said:


> i know one thing .......i fly to orlando last year trying to buy a box i never received the offer... they took my info never contact my person to try to do business..if they want to sell they have to lower the price...you know what someone is going to came out with some similar product and kaput the game is over ..ps they never send the samples to try the product....


It might be difficult for a competitor to jump in. I believe The Magic Touch has patent for it. I hate to see happening to competitors that wind buying the rights to sell their own brand just like what Sawgrass did to their competitor.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

jumpman21 said:


> If anyone is in illinois and would like to setup a free demo day visit to learn how to use our products....Please send me an email and i'll be more than happy to sign you up.


Will,

I thank you again for making it possible for me to try this product. I hope my comments were not too negative. I qualified my statements by admitting of not having all the items needed. I might have struck a nerve unintentionally. WoW 7.1 is a marvelous product and easy to apply even with a half hazard process that I used. The fact that it is self weeding opaque amazes me. It would surely compliment the self weeding for light laser tansfer that I am presently using. I made a comment about cracking but within reason. You know even plastisol cracks too when stretched.

BTW I will be in ISS tradeshow in Schaumburg, IL on August 7 and 8. Would that be a good time to stop by for the setup demo? How much does it cost? Is there going to be a TMT booth in the tradeshow since it is in Illinois?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

printchic said:


> I'll give it a try this weekend. Also let me know how it goes if you talk with TMT as they told me they would walk me through the process.
> 
> I have 10 sheets to plan with but will put several to a page (design that is) until i get the process down.


Glad to hear that! I know you will have better result than I did because you have the right stuff.

Good luck.


----------



## jumpman21 (May 17, 2008)

Luis......I will give you all the details by Monday!!!! No charge for the demo!!!! I actually liked the honesty in your post....I would never get mad at a constructive review!!!! I will let you know and yes we have a booth too


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

jumpman21 said:


> Luis......I will give you all the details by Monday!!!! No charge for the demo!!!! I actually liked the honesty in your post....I would never get mad at a constructive review!!!! I will let you know and yes we have a booth too


Super!! Thanks Will. I am excited. Looking forward to stop by your booth.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> have you had chance to wash it yet would like to see after wash.


Here are photos of the result of the first wash. Please bear in mind that the transfer was not pressed properly which consequently yield poor performance.









The color is still vibrant with very little fading.
Some area does not crack even when stretched.
A small part in an area a piece came off. The
edges did not peel although some of the pieces
were missing when it was pressed. The original
cracked area has gotten worse.










This area did not crack even when it was stretched.











The crack in this area has gotten worse as expected.









This area lost a piece of the transfer.

I think had it been pressed properly the outcome would have been positive.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Just wanted to say i got to test the Wow 7.1 this weekend. I did very small images just to conserve paper so when it came time to photographing the results it was hard to do. I ended up scanning but you still can't see the images close enough to justify talking indepth about. Basically took me 3 tries (2 sets messed up) and 1 isheet. Then on 3rd try press popped open in middle of pressing do i feel that altered the results. 

The design as a whole looks nice but there are small faint dots in the hair, and some areas like one of the girls arms shows white and a few letters messed up. There is no cracking in the design at all. 

So i will do another test tommorrow and respond back.

But here's a photo of the results i did. Any flaws you see in the wording, etc. i don't blame on the paper as my pressed popped open in the middle of pressing in the 1st stage so it may be why some letters, etc. didn't work.

You see 2 samples test one where i pressed 5 seconds in the last phase and then 10 seconds as some instructions say for fine details press 10 seconds. Since the text was thin i thought i would try both times.

But since i have a better idea how to use the paper i'll print the same design large tommorrow and post comments, etc.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I gather you did not any problem like I had where the image stayed with the m-sheet instead of the i-sheet. Next would be wash test right?

Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

BTW did you try stretching the shirt? That is when the cracking becomes visible.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Lnfortun said:


> BTW did you try stretching the shirt? That is when the cracking becomes visible.


Yes i tried stetching it width and lengthwise and you can see i stetched it but you can't see any cracking.

I think the image is just too small to tell.



> I gather you did not any problem like I had where the image stayed with the m-sheet instead of the i-sheet. Next would be wash test right?


The directions are very sketchy like you said so my first 2 test were trying to get an understanding of what to do.

When i got to the 3 test which is the one i photographed there were a few designs that didn't mess together completed (isheet with msheet) but since my heat pressed popped open on the first step i can't be sure if that caused it or not.

I'm going to do a large version of the image (where it covers the entire page and see how the Isheet to Msheet thingy works.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I have red some reviews that white specks on the image became an issue. I did not have that problem. What I suspect is happening is some of the fiber from the laser paper become losely attacted to the m-sheet during the first pressing. Therefore the toner will not bond where it has to on the m-sheet. I wonder if using a lint remover over the m-sheet, after the first pressing, will solve that issue.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry folks. The 3 photos in my earlier post about wash result are no longer visible. The links must have been lost when I cleaned my Picasa Web Album.

Here they are again:








This area did not crack even when stretched.










The cracking in this area got worse as expected.










This are lost a small part of the opaque.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh,

Here's the new test with the sample design

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5421

The first photo above is when it first came off the press it had a lot of excess grey film around the image. The 2nd photo beside it above is after i spent 15 minutes using tape to pull up the film. I found info about using tape on their site (no fun).

As you should be able to see there are a lot of white spots ove the image. When i stretch the image you can see it stretches but it all goes back together. In the hat area i can tell i stretched it but the tell tell signs i think will be once i wash it.

MY OPINION:

I don't think the process would work for me because most of my designs would be like this where there are a lot of open areas and thus i would spend a lot of time using tape to remove film. I think it would probably be better for solid area prints and those with faded edges and special effects that can't be cut with a cutter.

For me I would rather print on my printer and then let my vinyl cutter contour cut around the design for example;

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5422

The first image in this 2nd photo is the wow shirt and the image beside it was printed on my epson c120 and then contour cut (which i have never tried to do on my cutter until now). The colors are not the same because i forgot to enhance colors on the epson c120 version before printing so don't get caught up on the colors. Also you'll notice in the epson c120 version only the word "TWINS" show because some letter stuck together when i tried to reposition the shirt under the press so i just pieced together the word "TWINS" to make this shirt sample.

I'm going to do a wash test of both designs to see which one last the longest.

I know most are not happen with the current options for opaque paper out there on the market but it's all we have so far so i say just explore ways to make it appealing.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Did you try using a lint remover over the m-sheet after the first press like I suggesed? Maybe it will get rid of the gray area before hand.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi,

Take a look at my shirt after one of my kids worn it as a night shirt 3 days in a row. It hasn't been washed yet.

The smaller versions i did first i let "both" twins were those as night shirts had a similar condition. I figured the best way to test them was to let my 6 year twins wear them as kids are rough at that age.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Angela,

I went to ISS trade show in Schaumburg, IL on thrusday and friday. The Mogic Touch had a booth there. I meet with Will Torres. Very nice person. I watched as samples are being pressed. It did not take long to press the transfers because the sheets were already pre printed. Will gave me five of the mini shirts pressed with Wow 7.1. The first thing I checked is cracking. All the samples survived my cracking test. The shirts have to be stretched really hard to be able to see verctical white fine lines of the shirt knit. It goes back to normal when released. I did not see any gray film or white speckles that some user are experiencing. I would consider using Wow 7.1 but the price becomes a show stopper. I found out that the release paper can be replaced with parchmnet paper. It is mainly used to prevent any staining due to bleed through during pressing the papers together. I got two sets of pre printed I-sheets and what I thought was M-sheets because the papers where blank. But I checked them, after I got home, the faint print on the back it says I-sheet. I also did not get the laser paper printed mask sheets. So I would not be able to try them. I have to email Will about it. It could be that the blank sheets are indeed M-sheets that are msitakenly printed as I-sheets.


----------



## jumpman21 (May 17, 2008)

Hello everyone.....First off, I want to take the time and thank Luis for stopping by our booth!!! It was a true pleasure meeting you The show was a hit and we actually were able to do live demo's for everyone at the show with 100% success rate. I want to let everyone know that we will be setting up a discount for members of t-shirt forum. Please email me and i'll be more than happy to set everyone up with the discount!!!! Also, the magictouch is a 3 step procees.....You get an I-sheet (for images) an M-sheet and a regular laser print paper to put the mask on the M-sheet......Once the mask is transfered to the M-sheet, you then press the I-sheet to the M-sheet with the the sillouhette matching the mask and press them together. Then you press it onto the shirt and you're done It seems a little confusing at first and people usually don't get the hang of it until after a few tries......"ANYONE" needing help or info should contact "ME" directly


----------

